# V3 .50 Caliber Bullet Mod



## Hein510 (11/3/14)

This looks awesome! Suck on my bullet biatch!

http://www.v3tronix.com/collections...ullet-vaporizer-mod-stainless-steel-version-2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Oh awesome! Now I'll never get through airport security! This coupled with a Cool Fire II and we would most certainly miss out flight!


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> This looks awesome! Suck on my bullet biatch!
> 
> http://www.v3tronix.com/collections...ullet-vaporizer-mod-stainless-steel-version-2


That is a sweet looking mod.. From the pics it looks like a .50cal bullet..


----------



## Hein510 (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh awesome! Now I'll never get through airport security! This coupled with a Cool Fire II and we would most certainly miss out flight!


dont forget the 134

Reactions: Like 1


----------

